# 3 weeks on Florastor...



## hating ibs (Jan 28, 2009)

So i have now been on Florastor for about 3 weeks. The first week i took 1 pill per day, then i upped it to 2 pills a day. I actually felt better on 1 pill a day. Now that im on 2 the gas in uncontrolable. I have been taking 2 gasx pills with the florastor and still no luck. Its messed up my my bowels and is very inconsistant. I go from liquid D to almost constipation. I assume i have a lot of damage that its trying to repair, but wondered what to do next. Should i go back to 1 a day and see how i feel. Is 1 enough to really do much? Maybe ill see more of a differance after taking this for a month or so? HELP!Any adivice i appreciated. Im also posting this on the IBS-D board which has more traffic.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I am not on florastor, I am on threelac. Yesterday, I thought I was going to explode from the gas. I've decided to take it at night (1-2 hours before bedtime). Maybe that will help you as well.


----------

